# Just heard a new tip!!



## PatLaRue (Nov 13, 2008)

This one will be helpful for the ladies....I have just recently heard that Alka-Seltzer gets rid of Urinary Tract Infections. Just dissolve two tablets in a glass of water and drink it at the onset of the symptoms. I haven't tried it yet but I will if or when I get another UTI. If anyone can confirm that this works, please let me know before I experiment myself!


----------



## 892 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good morning, all. I'm a new member and happy to be here.

Drink lots of water - chronic dehydration is epidemic and the cause of a great many ailments - many UTIs included.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Very true... out here in the clinic in Iraq, we get a lot of women who have UTIs. Hydration is definately a must.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Cranberry esp. cranberry pills really help as well.


----------



## wetbandit (Nov 17, 2008)

Indeed water and cranberry juice helps a great deal....for prevention. But we do when it is too late and it just needs to be cleared up? Here's hoping that the alka-seltzer works.....!


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Pee after sex, right away. Annoying, but works. As above, lots of water. V


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

vikx said:


> Pee after sex, right away. Annoying, but works. As above, lots of water. V


LMAO, but it's true.


----------



## Ebin (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you do this because urine is sterile? What if you don't have to pee right away?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It helps flush out any bacteria that gets in your urethra.


----------



## DreamStar (Nov 26, 2008)

I have done some research on the alka seltzer. There are people who swear by it and others who scoff. Seems you have to take it at the very first twinge. And drink lots and lots of water. Some say it only takes the symptoms away, doesn't treat infection. Another thing I have found is dried cranberry pills from the health food store. As I try not to ingest sugar, I could not drink the store brand cranberry juice and the health food store variety whew, nasty. So I tried the pills and they work for me. Again I take them with the first twinge. For a week, with lots and lots of water. And yogurt or pro-biotic pills.

Over the years I've also found: don't wear damp or wet underware or swim suit out of the water or for any length of time; pee after sex; use proper hygene for any and all types of sex; air is your friend; change tampons and pads often; and wash underware in hot water.


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

A daily amount of yogurt helps prevent infections. 

Also, one tip that DreamStar forgot to mention, wipe front to back. Young girls should be taught that as soon as potty training begins.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Pee after sex because it flushes the ureathra of bacteria, not because urine is sterile. You can pee if you try...good luck! VK


----------

